# Just finished DIY Irrigation Install. Any interest in a write-up?



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi everyone. I'm fairly new to the forum, but have been on r/lawncare for a while and finally found my way over here a month or so ago. There's a wealth of knowledge here and I'd like to contribute. I just finished a DIY Irrigation install and I've learned a lot that I feel would be helpful to anyone considering doing their own install. Is there interest in a write-up? It wouldn't necessarily be a "how to" (that is covered well at irrigationtutorials.com), but instead be more geared towards tips, tricks and things I learned along the way. It will likely take me at least a couple hours to do, so I wanted to make sure there was at least some interest before just spending the time to do so. So let me know what y'all think! It would be mostly geared towards people considering taking this on, or even the person who has all their supplies ready but hasn't yet pulled the trigger.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I would say yes... Even if it doesn't spark discussion someone may learn from it or even find it useful years later from a search.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

@GrassOnTheHills absolutely yes! Just knowledge dump everything right here. . . I'm contemplating doing this and would love to know what worked and what didn't work for you.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

Romangorilla said:


> @GrassOnTheHills absolutely yes! Just knowledge dump everything right here. . . I'm contemplating doing this and would love to know what worked and what didn't work for you.


Right on. I'll work on something over the next couple of days and throw it up in the irrigation board.


----------



## Vetrano (Jun 12, 2020)

I am also considering putting in my own system next year. Reading up on it now and an individual's experience would be appreaciated.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry for the delay folks. Began writing 2 days ago, but got sidetracked by pythium and learning about what all that entails. I have some free time today/tomorrow, so will get back to writing ASAP!

Pics of the pythium in my latest lawn journal entry for those interested: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=22743&p=325258#p325258


----------

